# steroids are not gear



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2019)

just watched Westside Barbell vs the world 

safe to say these guys are expert's 

they say gear is the weightlifting outfits

the benching shirts & squat singlets

not the steroids !


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2019)

thanks for sharing that.
cool if we call it juice?
if not, we're going with roids...


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2019)

Juicy as ****


----------



## 3 Blind Mice (Oct 29, 2019)

And you never see a kettle and coffee pot in the same room, at the same time


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 29, 2019)

I prefer the term Jewce as coined by Pillar.


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2019)

Stedz.......


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2019)

Death to all jewce!!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 29, 2019)

I like calling it juice. Steroids too broad a term for me. Birth control is steroids for Christ's sake. 
Gear meh can take it or leave it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 29, 2019)

in new jersey we call it the sauce


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2019)

I hear ya Z. Years back, gear was the stuff you lifted with, squatting suit, wraps and bench shirts. If a guy asked, "You put those numbers up with gear?" you didn't think he was talking about AAS. 

Now a days, it's Equipped for the guys who lift with those things. I will still use Gear in reference to AAS just because this is the accepted term.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZEV_KQgi10


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 29, 2019)

Dang, a young mechanic at work was asking me about gear and I told him my old ass needed wrist wraps, knee sleeves, elbow sleeves, and lifting straps...


----------



## tinymk (Oct 29, 2019)

Gear is equipment.  The other, we always referred to it as being on


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2019)

dat dere celltech bra


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 30, 2019)

My new term for AAS is ketchup.  Tonight I told Mrs BRICKS we were out of ketchup.  She said "fk I just bought ketchup at Costco ".  I replied, how do you think I got so big.  Ketchup it is...


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2019)

My mrs is on once a month



tinymk said:


> Gear is equipment.  The other, we always referred to it as being on


----------



## stonetag (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm either on cycle, or off.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 30, 2019)

Cascadehealthcare said:


> Good to know this




Shut up you fuking idiot.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 30, 2019)

At my bar we call it "the shit"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 30, 2019)

Juice, sauce, scoops...it’s all the same


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2019)

if you feel like you earned the right to call them gear by all means do so 

for example you 

bench 3 plates squat 4 plates dead 5 plates

call it whatever the fuk you want 

you earned it 

regardless if youve ever even used it or not

that goes for short names like var winny etc.

none of this noob knob gunna run a first cycle cause you lift numbers are hidious put a wig on you look like a skinny bitch 

should I try var testo or winny line of gayness


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> if you feel like you earned the right to call them gear by all means do so
> 
> for example you
> 
> ...



I always appreciate you giving me a pass for my perceived gayness.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 2, 2019)

This post changes my perception of gear porn ...


----------



## RISE (Nov 2, 2019)

I thought it was about the secks  toys.


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Nov 5, 2019)

Juice and sauce.
Some of us are showing our age! ,

We used to call it juice too.


----------

